# [solved]Eigene LiveCD - Trotz erkanntem CD-Device/kein mount

## Codefreaker

Hi Leute,

 ich hab mir ne LiveCD zusammengestellt und bin beim Booten ebendieser auf ein Problem gestoßen

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/2888/screen1n.png

/dev/hdc ist in der Tat mein CDRom-Laufwerk (was ja angeblich versucht wurde zu mounten)

/newroot/mnt/cdrom ist allerdings leer. Wenn ich /dev/hdc manuell auf /newroot/mnt/cdrom mounte, funktioniert es: http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5971/screen2y.png

Nun will ich das den Benutzern nicht zumuten und eig. wurde das Laufwerk ja richtig erkannt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Fehler zu umgehen indem automatisch ein Shellscript aufgerufen wird, das (iwie) automatisch das Laufwerk erkennt und das dann mountet? Oder muss ich den Code modifizieren, der das "Attempting to mount media" ausgibt (vorausgesetzt, ich finde es)?

Vielleicht ist auch der Eintrag der menu.lst falsch...

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten  :Wink: 

 Marc

mount (ausgeführt in awk in der LiveCD-Shell)

```

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

/sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)

tmpfs on /newroot type tmpfs (rw)

```

Mein Test-Shellscript

```

#!/bin/bash

qemu-system-x86_64 -cdrom os.iso -no-kqemu -m 1024

```

Meine /boot/grub/menu.lst

```

default 0

timeout 10

#splashimage=/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=LiveDVD

        kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/loop0 vga=788 looptype=squashfs loop=/fls udev nodevfs cdroot dodmraid dokeymap

        initrd /boot/initrd

```

Meine fstab

```

/dev/loop0              /               squashfs        defaults              0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults              0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

Edit:

Hi,

Naja, ich hab den Fehler behoben. Er befindet sich im Skript /usr/share/genkernel/generic/initrd.scripts

Geändert bei

Zeile 119:

```

#                               mount -r -t ${CDROOT_TYPE} ${x} ${mntdir} >/dev/null 2>&1

                                mount ${x} /newroot/mnt/cdrom/

```

Und die nächsten paar Zeilen...

Vielleicht wurde ${mntdir} nicht richtig übergeben... Naja, jetzt gehts  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

sehr interessantes Projekt. Wie erstellt man eine LiveCD? Würde ich auch gerne machen, da mir auf allen Live CD's immer ein paar Programme fehlen....

Kann man auch einen Abzug vom eigenen System anlegen? Sollte natürlich passen...

Welches Howto hast Du benutzt? Danke schon mal.

G. R.

----------

## Codefreaker

Hi,

 ich hab angefangen wie bei einer normalen Gentoo-Installation, also Portage und Stage 3 runterladen, extrahieren, chrooten, Root-Passwort ändern, world re-emergen, updaten. Schließlich dann mit genkernel den Kernel erstellt, grub installiert und gewünschte Programme installiert.

 Ausserdem hab ich noch mkxf86config installiert, damit der automatisch eine Xorg-Config-File erstellt.

 Ich bin keinem speziellen Howto gefolgt, gibt verschiedene und hab bei Problemen mal bei ein paar von ihnen nachgeschaut (bspw. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Build_Your_Own_LiveCD_or_LiveDVD)

Zum Erstellen der Iso:

```

#dauert bei mir ca. 1 Stunde:

time mksquashfs filesystem fls -e usr/portage/distfiles -e proc

#geht dann recht flott

mkisofs -R -b boot/grub/stage2_eltorito -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -iso-level 4 -hide-rr-moved -c boot.catalog -o LiveDVD.iso filesystem/boot fls

```

Sollte das obige nicht funktionieren, ich hab noch eine Dirty-Variante, die bei mir funktioniert, aber nicht sehr elegant ist.

fls ist die SquashFs-File, filesystem der Ordner, in den gechrooted wurde bei der Installation des Systems.

Ich denke schon, dass es möglich ist, ein Abzug des eigenen Systems zu erstellen. Musst halt die fstab und die menu.lst ändern.

Marc

----------

